# Looking for WM West Yellowstone for June 2020



## lds337 (Sep 5, 2019)

Planning an extended family trip to Salt Lake City and Yellowstone this coming June.  

Ideally we want to travel June 19th to June 28th for a total of 9 nights. 

I’m an owner at HGVC, Westin, and Wyndham systems.  
We can begin or end our trip in either SLC or Yellowstone 

Thinking of doing 4 nights at HGVC Sunrise Lodge and 5 nights in Yellowstone / Grand Tetons preferably at a TS

We have a total of 9 people (2 families with older kids) so we need a 3 bedroom or a 1 & 2 bedroom for same nights.  Reviewing the TS resorts in the Yellowstone area it seems WM West Yellowstone is probably the best option.  We can either start our trip at West Yellowstone on 6/19 (6/19 - 6/23) or end on 6/28 (6/23 - 6/28)

My Wyndham contracts are resale so Club Pass isn’t an option for any WM resorts that aren’t also Wyndham locations.

I’ve already reviewed RCI, Redweek, and classified ADS and haven’t seen anything that is even remotely a possibility for 9 people at West Yellowstone 

I’m open to personally exchanging HGVC, Westin or Wyndham or doing an outright rental for the needed WM West Yellowstone rooms

Also looking for suggestions besides Hotel rooms within Driving distance to Yellowstone that can accommodate 9 people for 5 nights

Thanks for any help with securing the needed time in June

Thanks, Lee




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 6, 2019)

I think it's relatively unlikely you will find that. WM West Yellowstone books up at 13 months for the summer, and June is long sold out. Also, it has to be booked in 7 night increments because there is no availability during the booking window for shorter reservations. Not trying to be a downer, but I would recommend having a back-up plan.


----------



## lds337 (Sep 6, 2019)

Figured it was the case that it would be Next to impossible to get WM West Yellowstone 

My only experience with a WM Resort was in Galena, IL as I booked that since it’s listed as both WM and Wyndham property 

I can book 2-3 hotel rooms as a back-up but a TS would be more ideal with 9 people 

Anyone have any experience with any other TS resorts in the area?  

I’ve looked at Jackson, WY as an alternative location since it’s basically at Grand Tetons

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2019)

Island Park Village is a good alternate option. It’s about 20 miles down the highway from West Yellowstone, and is a good choice for you. Several owners on Tug can offer info on how to get it booked. @Passepartout is one. (Jim, any tips?)

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2019)

Timbers (formerly IPV) is an alternative if the OP either can exchange through RCI or Trading Places, or perhaps a straight-up rental. Their dates are arguably the peak of popular time frame, and needing accommodatins for 9 is going to be a challenge. Here's their website: https://www.timbersatislandpark.com/ We own there, and except for the thermal features, there's as much to do/see outside the Parks as inside.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 26, 2019)

lds337 said:


> Planning an extended family trip to Salt Lake City and Yellowstone this coming June.
> 
> Ideally we want to travel June 19th to June 28th for a total of 9 nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a four day reservation in a 2 bedroom queen in early June.  Sleeps six.   Dates are earlier than your preferred dates. Wondering if this would interest you?     You could use the unit as a gathering place, with three people sleeping in a nearby hotel/motel?

For some reason, I can't send this privately.  

A.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 29, 2019)

Plenty of vrbo in West Yellowstone. This late in the game it might be your best bet.

Bill


----------

